# More Pics of Trouble's Litter-They are 5 Weeks Old!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGoodness ~ How cute are they ~I love the positions!!!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

What are you feeding them, in the bowls? It kinda looks like oatmeal?!?!??!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

They are so cute. At what age do you start feeding them?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,they are so cute.LOve all photos.THank for the smile


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> What are you feeding them, in the bowls? It kinda looks like oatmeal?!?!??!



It's a puppy mush with eggs, goats milk, Canidae and beef liver


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Zoeys mom said:


> They are so cute. At what age do you start feeding them?


They started a mush around 3-4 weeks of age.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ahhhhhh I always get sooooo tired after lunch. LOL They look GReat Linda!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

What little chunky sweeties!! Great pics.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Who's the black & white pup in the last photo?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a sweet looking bunch!
They have grown sooooo much!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Dalton's mom said:


> Who's the black & white pup in the last photo?


Ah-that's Ingot. He is an Old English Sheepdog born the day before my pups were. His mom rejected him, so we volunteered Trouble to be his foster mother.

His human mom is wonderful-we have both gotten attached to each other's dogs now 

He was a somewhat unexpected birth, as the vet insisted his mother was not pregnant (even after an x-ray) but Vickie suspected a singleton puppy and she was right!

His name is Decadent Hidden Treasure, in honor of his ability to hide before birth, and in honor of his "littermates" and foster mom, his call name is Ingot.

He is a real sweetie. We are waiting for him to try to herd the Golden babies


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

The puppies are just adorable. Are you planning on keeping one? I do hope that you are feeling better very soon! Thanks for keeping us updated with the pictures.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a bunch of little fatties!!!! They are just too cute! So roly poly!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They all look perfect to me. Those little guys sure know how to sleep in some funny positions.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Prov31 said:


> The puppies are just adorable. Are you planning on keeping one? I do hope that you are feeling better very soon! Thanks for keeping us updated with the pictures.


Yes, I will be keeping a puppy, just not sure if it will be a boy or a girl at this time. I can't wait!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

No more puppies at my house, our house is a one dog house, but oh they are so cute. I could almost be convinced otherwise.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

AWWWW they are sooo cute!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

oops, didn't mean to post!


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Ah-that's Ingot. He is an Old English Sheepdog born the day before my pups were. His mom rejected him, so we volunteered Trouble to be his foster mother.
> 
> His human mom is wonderful-we have both gotten attached to each other's dogs now
> 
> ...


lol I was looking and saying ok i have seen a golden with a black spot, but never b/w!
Years ago one of my girls raised 3 cocker pups...it was so cute to see the black cocker butts with docked tails..next to the GR butts with their tails strait out...Golden Moms are the best. I heard of one that raised a whole litter of 10 after raising HER litter of 11...she just took over for the dam that was short of milk. Truly a beautiful thing to see.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I think I want that black n white one!!!!! Great pics Linda...take care of yourself ...I have had a crabby exhausting week too, so you are not alone


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Absolutely adorables!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:Linda......they are just SOOOO CUTE!!!  They do end up in the funniest positions....especially in the food bowls! :smooch: Take care of yourself....I know how excited you must be, knowing you are keeping one of these little cuties!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

They are so adorable. It looks like the one little guy had a "bath" in his food dish.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

What stuning puppies, and that little Ingot... is he going to think he's the wrong colour... lol!! I especially love the one of the pup asleep next to the stuffed toy... same position!

Am keeping my fingers crossed that we can have some pups ourselves next year, so am really enjoying all the beeders' puppies on this forum!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What cute little bundles of Fluff!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Thank You for my PuppyFix! Ingot is getting big...out growing the GR's! This is gonna be fun to watch...for a few more weeks anyway! Great Pictures of your baby-pack! Get Better, K?


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Aww now that made my day. Love the chunky little pups and the story of Ingot.


----------



## Audreysmom (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh my goodness HOW CUTE!!! I love the third picture of all them after they ate  ADORABLE!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> Yes, I will be keeping a puppy, just not sure if it will be a boy or a girl at this time. I can't wait!


Excellent! Then we are all guaranteed more pictures! I'm praying that you find the perfect homes for all of the little ones.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

They are so much fun to look at. I am so glad you are feeling better and are able to enjoy them now.


----------

